# *Lucky Green* FOTD!



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## smiles4c (Jun 9, 2005)

gorgeous on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm always most jealous of your skin though, it's so even and perfect! 

And I really want to try Sense Matte every time I see your FOTDs


----------



## Alexa (Jun 9, 2005)

amazing!! did you dye your hair?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2005)

No but I will dye them soon!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_No but I will dye them soon! _

 
YAY! be sure to show me pics when ya do!


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jun 9, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MACreation (Jun 10, 2005)

Is that just expensivo lipstick? how would you describe that on? ty


----------



## MACreation (Jun 10, 2005)

is the lip conditioner good for it? i love that stuff it makes my lipsticks last and OMG i can't even go there, i just love it!


----------



## user2 (Jun 10, 2005)

You did another great look! 
I really love all of your looks!!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jun 10, 2005)

i always enjoy your looks!!!


----------



## rachie (Jun 10, 2005)

i want that lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u create too many lemmings!! lol


----------



## ballerino (Jun 10, 2005)

that's really gorgeous, congrats on a beautiful FOTD, your application is so flawless!


----------



## MACreation (Jun 11, 2005)

Omg yes, the MAc lc, the one in the tube or jar are more softer, i put it on right after washing my face and brushing my teeth, i feel naked without it, and it preps my lips amazingly, i really am obsessed with this stuff....then again......i'm pretty neurotic.. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 11, 2005)

it looks so muted on you


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 11, 2005)

Perfect as always. *sigh*


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_it looks so muted on you_

 
i was just thinking the same thing... maybe it's the camera...


----------



## veilchen (Jun 11, 2005)

oh my, you're so lovely!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 11, 2005)

Alexa, I always dye my hair the same colour, so nothing special. So I don't think you want to see a pic. 

Macreation, Yup its just Expensivo, and your question made me laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On my lips it look exactly like on the pic. 

Chelsea, I don't understand what you're saying, I searched 'muted' on a translate tool and I don't think it was the good word.  Anyway, what's muted on me?


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 11, 2005)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## chrisd90 (Jun 11, 2005)

As always just beautiful!! I have gotten so many ideas from your pictures. You apply your makeup so fantastic!! 
Chris


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I searched 'muted' on a translate tool and I don't think it was the good word._

 
I think muted like doux a coloré, matte. By the way, you look gorgeous as always!


----------



## Cleopatra (Jun 12, 2005)

Stunning as always.

Where did you use the Rose D'or bronzing stick and the Good as Gold Pearlizer?


----------



## seba (Jun 12, 2005)

I think by 'muted' Chelsea means that the colors looked dull, not vibrant, am I right?

Anyway, I have to say you always looked great, I'm amazed how your skin looks so perfect everytime. I tried to imitate your looks but with no avail unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It doesn't look near good as yours. So could you please do a tutorial next time on how you do your makeups? i'm sure everyone else would enjoyed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks prettykitty!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

One of your best looks ever very simple but pretty. You made me buy Expensivo, (I was'nt going to cause it looked to frosted) and I'll be buying a backup tomorrow.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 12, 2005)

Ha ok! Lucky Green isn't really bright on me, and blended with Gorgeous Gold, its more 'muted'. The lighting didn't helped, I moved this month in another home, so the lighting isn't the same. Sorry...

Rose D'or is on my cheeks, used as a blush. And Good as Gold is also on my cheeks, used as an highlighter. 

Like I said on another post, I don't know if I'll do a tutorial, it sounds boring to do.


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 13, 2005)

You are so pretty, you don't even need any makeup.  Then, you go and put it on perfectly.  How are the rest of us going to compete.  ;-)


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 7, 2005)

You have so much talent.  I'm so jelous of your makeup application skills.


----------



## KJam (Dec 7, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks lovely. Muted means not bright.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 8, 2005)

i need me some lucky green.

gorgeous, btw!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 8, 2005)

I think it looks nice on you. I love your skin, it always glows =) I think i need me some Humid e/s.


----------



## Bianca (Dec 8, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 8, 2005)

love the glitter


----------



## Integrality (Dec 8, 2005)

Pretty, it's very beutiful!!! wow


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 8, 2005)

I think lucky green is a pretty muted color anyway, I don't know what the hype is about (I have it and am not impressed)...BUT:

PrettyKitty as usual you can do no wrong. Muted or not you look flawless and the color looks great on you!!!


----------



## user4 (Dec 8, 2005)

CUTE!!! so cute...


----------



## maianne (Dec 8, 2005)

PrettyKitty, I figured it was time to finally comment on this.... it's absolutely gorgeous, like the rest of your FOTDs. You always look so amazing... trés belle... I wish I had your talent (having your beautiful features would help, too!).


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Dec 8, 2005)

You look stunning toots, such a beautiful complexion!


----------



## breathless (Dec 9, 2005)

you're so lovely!


----------



## Lollie (Dec 9, 2005)

Very nice and beautiful pics as usual!


----------

